# Snow Operations - Field Managers



## lreitman (Sep 13, 2016)

Case Snow Management is the leading snow and ice management company in North America based out of North Attleboro, MA. Visit www.CaseSnow.com for more in depth details.

We are looking for Territory Managers for the upcoming snow season (October 2017 - April 2017) to run on site snow operations throughout the New England area. Qualified candidates will be responsible for overseeing the on-site personnel and equipment at various sites during the snow season.

General Requirements:

- Must be willing to work every time it snows and able to work on call 24/7.
- 2+ years of snow/landscape/construction experience.
- Knowledge of equipment used for snow removal.
- Must have current drivers license with clean driving record.
- Management experience.
- Ability to communicate with clients.
- Problem solving skills.

Please send resumes to [email protected] or apply online at www.casesnow.com.


----------

